# US Nationals 2014 Podium Prediction Fantasy League



## Nihahhat (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! I've prepared a fantasy league-esque game for the upcoming US National Championships. All you have to do to enter is to fill out the form at the bottom of the page - and no, you don't have to be going to US Nationals to take part!

The rules are simple - try to predict the podiums of Nats and fill in the competitors' names (*FULL names, please*) into the spaces. For every name you put in the correct position, you earn one point. Obviously, the person with the most points will win the competition! Note that you don't have to get the entire podiums to win points; if some of your predictions are correct, points will rack up under your name.

Keep in mind that you are not allowed to edit your predictions after you've submitted. Completed forms are due by Wednesday, July 30, at 11:59 PM EDT. Leaving blanks on the form IS allowed, but not encouraged (there's no advantage to leaving a blank over guessing randomly).

If you're unsure, refer to the US Nationals Psych Sheet as a guide.


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1eHA8nLm7_4a7L-ZeS555UiZTj3NFvF9wmQfeUbbL6UA/viewform


Once tabulated, the final results (along with some statistics) will be announced in this thread. This will happen no more than two days after the end of US Nationals.

RESULTS!

If you have any questions or comments, let me know! I look forward to seeing how this turns out! Good luck, have fun, and choose wisely!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

Can we view the results?


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Can we view the results?



Am I missing something? You can view others' choices once you've submitted your own form, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 25, 2014)

Just fyi, the judges round will happen before the closing of this fantasy on Thursday. Most of the events will be just first rounds, but if a judge were to set incredible times in feet, which only has a final round, that would give someone an advantage to wait until Thursday night to fill out their prediction.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Can we view the results?



Yeah, that's what I meant! Thanks.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 25, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Just fyi, the judges round will happen before the closing of this fantasy on Thursday. Most of the events will be just first rounds, but if a judge were to set incredible times in feet, which only has a final round, that would give someone an advantage to wait until Thursday night to fill out their prediction.



Agh, I forgot! Thanks for the heads up, I've changed the due date to Wednesday to avoid complications.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds cool.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 25, 2014)

Mikel said:


> but if a judge were to set incredible times in feet




You talkin about me over there?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 25, 2014)

Brest if you don't come first at fewest moves I'm disowning you


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 25, 2014)

Brest: Hey Feliks solve this
Feliks: Ok!
Brest then records a video of the solve, and uses the 19 move solution Feliks presented in that solve. 
The WDC then sees that Brest used a video camera.
Brest is disqualified
FELIKSWINSLOL


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 25, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Brest: Hey Feliks solve this
> Feliks: Ok!
> Brest then records a video of the solve, and uses the 19 move solution Feliks presented in that solve.
> The WDC then sees that Brest used a video camera.
> ...


Nah Brest doesn't need a camera.


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 25, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Nah Brest doesn't need a camera.



and Feliks uses the fastest solution - not the shortest one...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 31, 2014)

lol I predicted myself for 3rd place in Pyraminx.


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 1, 2014)

My world records predictions

2x2 avg Rami
7x7 wr single Kevin
7x7 wr avg Kevin
pyraminx avg Drew
minx wr avg Feliks

at least one 5.xx 3x3 single from Feliks


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> My world records predictions
> 
> 2x2 avg
> 7x7 wr single Kevin
> ...



I think skewb WR will be broken. Kennan/Ranzha/Drew have the power.

My prediction for 2x2:

Chris gets 1.69 average, in final.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2014)

2x2: rami and Chris tie 
3x3: Mats get revenge  but his WR Will be broken
4x4:FELIKS!!
5x5:FELIKS!!
6x6:Kevin with WR avg
7x7:Kevin WR avg
OH: FELIKS!!
Pyra: Drew fricking B rads
Mega: Feliks
Skoob: Raming gets WR and wins aswell


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 4, 2014)

so uh results?


----------



## Nihahhat (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: Results










Congrats to 'eido' for guessing the most podium positions correctly and winning the competition! 



Thank you all for participating!

I will be posting here again in a few days with some more fun statistics.

You can view everyone's guesses (as well as which ones were correct) here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...M0ia0Ys-qMuT8iQBl9EbiN8nw/edit#gid=2074094876 There's bound to be a mistake in there somewhere, so if you think anything's wrong, please let me know.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

Ooh, I got 7th.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Ooh, I got 7th.


I prefer to think of it as a 4-way tie for 4th


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I prefer to think of it as a 4-way tie for 4th



Right


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha tied Sammy and Rowe lol. Also probably only predicted a handful of events, I thought we could go back and change it. Did anyone predict Collin would win 3x3?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya, part of the 4 way tie for 4th!


----------



## Skullush (Aug 5, 2014)

Picking myself for a couple of things didn't really work out


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 5, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Ya, part of the 4 way tie for 4th!



9 way tie for 5th!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I prefer to think of it as a 4-way tie for 4th


6th*



uyneb2000 said:


> 9 way tie for 5th!


10th*

I forgot to submit mine


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 6th*


That may be more accurate and sensible... but I _prefer_ to think of it as 4th.


Tim Major said:


> I forgot to submit mine


On the bright side, you submitted a fantasy cubing team.!
I didn't 

Also damn, my 2x2 and 3x3 predictions were 0%


----------



## giorgi (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah! 3rd place did not expect that


----------



## blade740 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol I guess I win.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 9, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Yeah! 3rd place did not expect that



Third place did not expect what?

Also, there is no third place.


----------

